# free pups to young hunters



## theflyingquail (Sep 21, 2016)

i have two twelve week old pups they are one quarter treeing walker, one quartermt cur,and half treeing fiest . there momma is my treeing fiest good squirrel dog.their dad is jason wilsons bandit dog he is coon and squirrel dog very good dog. if any younguns want these pups give me a call i can text you pictures or any info you want to know. my phone no. is 770-533-2196. i am in lula ga. thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 21, 2016)

What about a non youth. Got any pics?


----------



## theflyingquail (Sep 22, 2016)

give me a call and i will tell you about them. i am not good at texting.


----------



## theflyingquail (Sep 29, 2016)

*these are good looking*

these are some good looking good acting pups, they have had three shots.and out of very good dogs,i need to move them so i can single out the pup i am keeping.they are free to anyone who wants a pup to train they are free.


----------



## abcmh (Sep 30, 2016)

me and my hunting buddy both have 5 year old kids and all are dogs are 5 years old and up so I tried to breed my fiest to jasons bandit dog but she did not take . I was trying to get pups that would be in there prime when kids were about 10 years old I will call you today


----------

